# Filter Media for Spec V?



## Unloco (Apr 24, 2010)

Yup, purigen is what you want. It doesn't have an impact on plant nutrients


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't even use purigen in my spec v, I just use bio balls in the built in filter, then in my HOB I use filter floss and bio sponge


----------



## claws (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Unloco

I'm a little confused though since the SeaChem site says Purigen removes nitrate among other things. I thought plants needed nitrate.

Kim


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

I always replace the carbon with Fluval Biomax, or some kind of bio media. I never use carbon except to remove leftover meds.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I never used the carbon, replaced it with a dollar store pot scrub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Just the usual stuff.


----------



## claws (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll probably just do the bio rings from Fluval. Should I keep the carbon packet in case I need to remove tannins from the water from some Manzanita driftwood?


Kim


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

claws said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I'll probably just do the bio rings from Fluval. Should I keep the carbon packet in case I need to remove tannins from the water from some Manzanita driftwood?
> 
> 
> Kim


I wouldn't throw it away. Might come in handy some day


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

FishRFriendz said:


> Just the usual stuff.


 That's a really cool build, just wanted to say. in mine I switched it out so its just the big black sponge, with filter floss in the hole compartments inside the sponge. But I have an HOB filter on it aswell with filter floss and bio sponges in it to.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

Only if the tannins bother you. They won't hurt anything. Normal water changes will reduce them over time as well.


----------



## rootsnshoots (Dec 23, 2016)

claws said:


> I'm going to remove the carbon media bag from my filter. What are people using instead of carbon in that filter compartment? I'm assuming that Purigen would remove plant nutrients.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


I kept the sponge and have 2 bags of biomax in it. This has worked for over a year.


----------



## sloo50 (Dec 28, 2016)

I run ChemiPure Elite, Purigen, Seachem Matrix and Filter Floss


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Filter floss on top of, and in the space under, the stock sponge block, and I replaced the carbon with a bag of porus bio media.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

